
The Most Influential Women in Technology 2010 - terpua
http://www.fastcompany.com/women-in-tech/2010
======
ax0n
These women did some cool things, but I haven't heard of any of them. After
reading a few interviews, I'm left wondering who, exactly, they're
influencing. I'm not saying this to be sexist. I married a hacker chick. I
just don't know where they come off being the most influential of the year,
and didn't see much to back up the headline claim.

